# Stats & Facts "Vol 11", Who will win player of the year?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Stats & Facts "Vol 11" 
The LPGA was Idle last week and will be Idle again this week. The tour will resume next week, and that will be the start of six consecutive tournaments without a break. The first four of those tournaments will be held in Asia, followed by one in Mexico, and then the LPGA will have its finale; The Titleholders Championship, in the state of Florida. 

There is still a lot at stake these coming weeks, so let us look at some statistics as the top players will be fighting for some pretty important awards: 

Rolex Player of the Year Award: (Winner will receive a Hall of Fame point)
1- Stacy Lewis - 184 points
2- Jiyai Shin - 128 
3- Yani Tseng - 120 
4- Inbee Park - 114 
5- Shanshan Feng - 112

Player of the year award points are awarded as follows:
First Place - 30
2nd - 12
3rd - 9
4th - 7
5th - 6
6th - 5
7th - 4
8th - 3
9th - 2 
10th -1

It appears that Stacy Lewis has all but wrapped this up. It would take someone listed above to win twice, coupled by a complete collapse on Stacy's part, to knock her out of the top spot. Considering the fact that she leads the tour with 14 top tens, that would appear unlikely. A stacy win would be the first time an American player has won this award since 1994.

Vare Trophy Standings: (Winner receives a Hall of Fame point)
1- Jiyai Shin - 70.14 (strokes per round)
2- Stacy Lewis - 70.33
3- Inbee Park - 70.60
4- So Yeon Ryu - 70.63
5- Ai Miyazato - 70.71

This race is up for grabs. A good finish for any of the above, could vault them to the top. Jiyai Shin is still 19 rounds short of the minimum qualification requirement. With a total of 6 tournaments and 22 rounds still to be played (two of the events are 3 rounds only), Jiyai must play them all to qualify. 

Rolex Rookie of the Year Award:
1- So Yeon Ryu - 1117 points
2- Lexi Thompson - 652 
3- Lizette Salas - 268 
4- Sydnee Michaels - 260
5- Mo Martin - 236

This race appears to be over. It would take Two Lexi wins and a So Yeon immediate retirement announcement to change this result.

Solheim Cup Points: (Top 8 qualify automatically, 2 captains picks, 2 highest Rolex ranked players not already in)
1- Stacy Lewis - 457 points
2- Paula Creamer - 239
3- Cristie Kerr - 214
4- Angela Stanford - 209
5- Brittany Lincicome - 161
6- Brittany Lang - 143
7- Lexi Thompson - 107
8- Katie Futcher - 97

On the outside looking in:
9 -Vicky Hurst - 89
10-Michelle Wie - 85
11-Natalie Gulbis 74
12-Morgan Pressel - 70

Most consecutive tournaments without a missed cut:
1- Karrie Webb - 41
2- Paula Creamer - 40
3- Jiyai Shin - 32
4- Na Yeon Choi - 29
5- Beatriz Recari - 27

Most consecutive missed cuts:
1- Stephanie Kono - 15
1- Michelle Elli - 15
3- Na On Min - 12
4- Ashli Bunch - 11
5- Elsa Seramina - 10

Other Tidbits:
For more LPGA News: (too large to cut and paste)
Mostly Harmless: Stats & Facts "Vol 11"


----------

